# Dawson County -North



## Dusty Roads (Oct 21, 2015)

Found plenty Acorns  DF WMA


----------



## Fire Eater (Oct 23, 2015)

Heard there's plenty of coyotes up here too...let's take 'em out!


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Oct 25, 2015)

I am in Dawson co and your both right on, plenty acorns and just as many Yotes .
I did not make the last hunt, how did it go on the WMA?


----------



## Monty7mag (Oct 27, 2015)

I was hunting the WMA last week. Lots of scrapes and rubbed trees. Saw 2 doe and 4 different bears. I didn't hear very many gun shots.


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 27, 2015)

You kill a bear?


----------



## brandonsc (Oct 27, 2015)

NorthGaBowhunter said:


> I am in Dawson co and your both right on, plenty acorns and just as many Yotes .
> I did not make the last hunt, how did it go on the WMA?



I checked the board last night of hunt ended up with 19 deer 3 hogs and 7 bears


----------



## josh chatham (Oct 28, 2015)

Guy at Southers said a big 10 was taken last week.  Yall hear about it?


----------



## Fire Eater (Nov 12, 2015)

Two eights deceased by yesterday morning...they are horning trees and scraping. On my way to the north end of Dawson Forest WMA at this hour.


----------



## brandonsc (Nov 12, 2015)

Fire Eater said:


> Two eights deceased by yesterday morning...they are horning trees and scraping. On my way to the north end of Dawson Forest WMA at this hour.



Good luck let us know how the hunt goes


----------



## Fire Eater (Nov 14, 2015)

As of 5:30 pm saturday, 15 good bucks checked in, including one 9 and one 10 pointer. No bears checked in but I saw the big one up on 136 wed. morning. (Dawson Forest WMA).


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 14, 2015)

I stopped by Thur night headed coon huntin and Jim said one bear had been killed then. Was only 6 bucks at that point and said he was waiting on another.


----------



## brandonsc (Nov 16, 2015)

Fire Eater said:


> As of 5:30 pm saturday, 15 good bucks checked in, including one 9 and one 10 pointer. No bears checked in but I saw the big one up on 136 wed. morning. (Dawson Forest WMA).



Big bear or buck? I didn't make this hunt but I'll be there for the December hunt


----------



## Fire Eater (Nov 20, 2015)

brandonsc said:


> Big bear or buck? I didn't make this hunt but I'll be there for the December hunt



Huge bear up west of Fausett Lake on 136.


----------



## Dusty Roads (Nov 25, 2015)

*Fausett Lake*



Fire Eater said:


> Huge bear up west of Fausett Lake on 136.



That's were I saw the acorns.....


----------



## jasonmcc68 (Nov 25, 2015)

Anybody hunting in Dawson Forest this weekend?


----------



## jlt4800 (Nov 25, 2015)

Hunting DF next week.


----------



## Fire Eater (Dec 7, 2015)

As of 2:30 pm saturday, 18 quality bucks taken on Dawson Forest WMA. Two 9 pt. We just moved close to the WMA in january - I know where I will hunt next year.


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 7, 2015)

20 was total. Talked with Jim today. That number will not happen again on yhat hunt for probably 20 yrs


----------



## padula54321 (Dec 8, 2015)

GA DAWG said:


> 20 was total. Talked with Jim today. That number will not happen again on yhat hunt for probably 20 yrs



Yes, late rut produced very high results from this hunt!  Anyone still seeing them run?


----------

